
SpiderOak's Warrant Canary Died - parvenu74
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/08/spideroaks_warr.html
======
LinuxBender
A comment on that page corrects the statement and shows that the canary is
online. They claim to be an employee. It gives the URL for the file.

